# Antique Warehouse find



## Milothicus (May 22, 2007)

I found this one for $38 with a case...

red sparkle pickups, no name. just ''JAPAN" on the neckplate.

It works... well, there's some signal, anyway. lots of noise, crackling too, though.

anyone recognize it?


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey! That's my first guitar! Mine had an AGS label on it and orange sparkle pickups. It was from either Eaton's or Simpson-Sears and sold for $39.95 in 1967. It seems to have a different bridge/tailpeice setup. Never thought I'd see another.

I really didn't want to post this pic again but... just for you.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

He paid less for it than your parents did in the 60's. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Milothicus (May 22, 2007)

that's a great shot. 

maybe i saved a dollar or two, depending how much tax i would have paid back then...

i'll be putting some new strings on it today and i think i'll have to shim the neck a bit.... hopefully it's a player. doesn't look like it's got a truss rod, though.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

if it's not a player, consider it a great price for some wall art, hang it up.


----------



## Milothicus (May 22, 2007)

so maybe someone can help me out here... what can I use to replace the inserts in the headstock that keep the tuning pegs aligned?

i'm missing two, and don't want to string it up because it looks like the tension would likely bend the pegs... 

I really don't expect to be able to find replacements


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

You might be in luck on the tuner ferrules. It's hard to tell exactly from the pictures, but those look like very typical '50s tuners, even though they're Japanese.

My first thought is that cheaper Gibson ones might fit, but I'm wary of the Metric/Imperial thing.

The older, established guitar repairmen in your area, or maybe even a pawn shop, are going to have a few of these lying around as pulls from some job 30 years ago.

It may be possible to buy a set of those ferrules from a parts supplier, but that starts to lead to just buying a whole set of tuners, and you may want to do the original thing.

Or, there may be a hardware/crafts supply part that can be made to look the same. Do you ever visit Home Depot, or a hobby/model shop? And are there any sewing thread-type bobbins that are the right size, maybe cut in half? 

I guess I'm reaching a bit here, but I'm sure a phone call to Capsule could come up with a couple of tuner ferrules....


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

if you can get a reasonably accurate measurement of the diameter of the holes, im sure myself and other forum guys can see if they have anything. i have a snapped off headstock of a similar guitar with the tuners intact lol- be damned if i can remember where i put it. i do have a pretty awesome junk box tho.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I have some of them kicking around also. who knows, they might fit.
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Milothicus said:


> I really don't expect to be able to find replacements


These can be made out of wood, or you can make a mold out of one of the existing ones and make plastic or epoxy ones.

Wood expands and contracts, so if you go that route, oversize the peg holes slightly.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Just had to resurrect this thread. One of these just popped up on EBay and has reference to a value of $3-$4K because of rarity. Believe that? How rare can they be when I have one and my neighbour right across the street has two hanging in his garage. That's about 10K in vintage guitars in less than half a residential block. Give me a break. So to the original OP..........what a deal you got.

Regards,


----------



## Milothicus (May 22, 2007)

Nice! mine's in worse shape, so it's probably only worth 2000. 

Why would you start an auction at 100 when you're expecting 3000?


----------



## benisonstar (Feb 11, 2011)

[


> ]Hey! That's my first guitar! Mine had an AGS label on it and orange sparkle pickups. It was from either Eaton's or Simpson-Sears and sold for $39.95 in 1967. It seems to have a different bridge/tailpeice setup. Never thought I'd see another.
> 
> I really didn't want to post this pic again but... just for you.
> 
> ...


----------

